

FastMail's CardDAV System - cdvonstinkpot
http://blog.fastmail.com/2014/12/22/carddav-beta-release/

======
rahimnathwani
This is awesome. I use Google Apps for my personal domain, and switched to
CardDAV and CalDAV once Google Sync (Exchange ActiveSync-ish protocol) was
deprecated for basic Google Apps accounts:
[https://support.google.com/a/answer/2716936?hl=en](https://support.google.com/a/answer/2716936?hl=en)

It has worked well for me.

I like FastMail's write-up. This sort of thing always looks simple from the
outside.

------
jph00
Wonderful! Despite being the founder of FastMail, I had to stop using it after
we sold FastMail and I moved to Kaggle, due to lack of calendar support and
contacts sync. I even wrote my own FastMail contacts sync service and kept
supporting it for a while
([http://www.emaildiscussions.com/showthread.php?t=60354](http://www.emaildiscussions.com/showthread.php?t=60354))
but in the end it was easier to just move to Google Apps.

But boy do I miss all the power user features at FastMail - I've been waiting
for the day that I can move back, and now that day is here! :)

------
jasonkostempski
Fantastic! This is actually the one thing that's been keeping me from going
with my own domain for personal email. For whatever reason, no one else is
doing this for a reasonable price for personal accounts.

~~~
chrisblackwell
I agree. I can't believe who little suppliers their are for this service. I
use FastMail and love it, but I would love to see a lot more competition in
this space.

------
coherentpony
FastMail have really been pulling it out of the bag recently. I'm impressed.

------
girvo
Well done guys and girls! If the integration is good, I'll likely move to
FastMail's DAV setup instead of my ownCloud instance.

